# 500d+24-105+60 f2.8+18-55 or 5d II+50 f1.4



## valimosor (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello! I'm new on this forum and an amateur photographer who needs an opinion from you:
1 - canon 500d with EF 24-105 f4L, EF-S 60 f2.8 macro, EF-S 18-55

Or

2 - canon 5d mark II with EF 50 f1.4

I will appreciate every reply

Thank you!


----------



## Sarmad (Feb 18, 2013)

Personally I'd go for Deal 1. But the real best equipment would be Canon 5D mark II with 24-105 f4L. Because Canon 500D is a crop-sensor body, that won't give you that good of a wide angle with 24-105, but you can use 18-55mm but this lens is not as good as L glass. Are you buying new or used and also specify what are you intending to shoot because both packages are completely different. All the lenses you mentioned except 18-55 and 24-105 are opposites.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2013)

What do you want to do with this equipment? What are you aims and intentions of owning a DSLR camera and where do you want to go with it? 

Either deal could be a great option or there might be other options better suited to your budget and your intentions which we could suggest. Without any idea of what you specifically want to do we can't really advise you as to which choice is best.


----------



## valimosor (Feb 18, 2013)

My bad... Let me clear things up: right now i have the equipment listed on point 1 but i'm thinking if it is a better option to trade them for a 5d. I know that 5d and 24-105 is a sweet combo but right now I can't afford that. If i sell the 500d, the 24-105 and the 60 2.8 I can buy an used 5d and a lens of about 200/$. 

Thank you!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 18, 2013)

Keep what you have. Upgrade when you can afford to buy the 5d and keep the 24-105. You will find with the range your used to a single prime may limit you will(although it could improve you to)


----------



## valimosor (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I dreamed about the 5d from the moment that i touched one and now i had this ideea that i could sell my 500d and lens and afford one. I know that a prime lens is a bit restrictive but in this price range i cannot think of a zoom lens that is worthly to be on 5d


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2013)

If your main aim is the body and camera sensor size of the 5DMII why not consider a 5D original second hand. You could sell your 500D, your 60mm and your 18-55mm to fund that and keep your 24-105mm zoom lens. The other lenses would only be worth holding onto if you kept the 500D since they are both crop sensor and won't fit to any 5D series camera body anyway.


----------



## blahpix (Mar 2, 2013)

Overread said:


> If your main aim is the body and camera sensor size of the 5DMII why not consider a 5D original second hand.



This is what I did from a similar situation. Looking back I'd say:
- If you like extra features of 5D MK II (e.g. auto ISO, self cleaning sensor, video,...), wait until you can afford it
- If no need for those features, buy a 5d Classic. Sell the lenses everything but 24-105. (5D has the same sensor as MK II if I'm not mistaken, mostly features make it more attractive IMO). 

I'm very happy to get to play with a pro body at an affordable price, payed 600&euro; for a second hand 5d. Really nice combo with 24-105!


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 2, 2013)

2 now,then get the 24-105L down the road. If you want a crop body get a Canon 17-55 f2.8 to go with it.


----------



## valimosor (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind replies! For now, i exchanged the 60mm to a 50 1.4. Now i will try to sell the 500d and 18-55 and other accesories that i have related to this body and after that if I can't afford a mkII i will buy a mkI. I will do my best to keep the 24-105 and the 50.


----------



## valimosor (Mar 2, 2013)

What else can you tell me about the mkI, in terms of real life usage. I read some reviews and comparisons but a reply from somebody that owned the two of them will be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 2, 2013)

I went from a 500D to a 5D II.  You'll notice a amazing improvement in noise.  The 500D is noisy at ISO 800.  I've done shots at ISO 1600 and 3200 but the noise levels are pretty extreme.  On a 5D II you have less at ISO 6400 then you would have on the 500D at ISO 1600... possibly even better than what a T1i can do at ISO 800.  It really is quite good.

I know we usually give advice that says invest in lenses.  But in this case, if you're seeing noise in your images or if you're being restricted to lower ISOs then you'd like to use, the 500D is holding you back.

I did not own a 5D original.  I have a Mk II and a Mk III.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 2, 2013)

valimosor said:


> What else can you tell me about the mkI, in terms of real life usage. I read some reviews and comparisons but a reply from somebody that owned the two of them will be much appreciated. Thank you



Forget about the MKI I had one and it is way old tech stick with the 5D2 or maybe even a 6D body B@H has the 6D for $1860 brand new.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2013)

valimosor said:


> What else can you tell me about the mkI, in terms of real life usage. I read some reviews and comparisons but a reply from somebody that owned the two of them will be much appreciated. Thank you



The 5D mkI is a great camera for the price. It's somewhat limited in terms of dynamic range, but it still produces very usable images at ISO1600 and even 3200. Bigal, the poster above me, seems to think that old bodies are not worth using. He also doesn't think that there's any benefit to putting L glass on a rebel. I'm not entirely sure what narrative he is trying to promote, but just because something is old does not make it unusable


----------



## valimosor (May 4, 2013)

Finally I have managed to get my hands on the 5dmk2. I purchased one used but with ~3500 actuations. Now i have the 5dmk2, 24-105 and 50 1.4.

Thank you all for the advices!


----------

